# Idolomantis in the UK



## ellroy (Sep 14, 2005)

So whose currently keeping Idolomantis Diabolica ( :twisted: ) in the UK?

My brother and I are planning to get a small group going

Cheers

Alan


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 14, 2005)

Have got 2 wild caught females (adults), just hoping the fellas managed to get to them in the wild before they were sent to me.

Dave


----------



## Ian (Sep 14, 2005)

I have got about 20 L3/4 at the mo, they are pretty cool. Will get pix up on my site soonish.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## cole (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes I had 2...now I have one L3/4.....  Don't ask!

I would love to be a part of the discussion hgroup &amp; intend to source more post-payday :roll:

Cole


----------



## ellroy (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice one.....it will be good to if we need to swap any in the future.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## ellroy (Sep 23, 2005)

I am now the proud owner of 5 gorgeous Idolos thanks to Ian of Mantis-Inc fame. Looking forward to seeing them develop.

Alan


----------



## ellroy (Sep 24, 2005)

One of them shed today, not sure what L they are now.....Ian?


----------



## Ian (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Alan,

It will be L4 now. I believe all fo them were L3. Some of mine have shed into L5 today  Will get some pix posted asap.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ellroy (Sep 24, 2005)

Cool, thanks Ian.

I still can't believe how cool they look. The pics I had seen of nymphs were black but these are all white with a bit of a pink tinge. Some of the L3 ones have taken small house flies today. I'm sure it won't take long for them to fatten up on those!


----------



## Ian (Oct 16, 2005)

How are they doing alan? I now have 1 L6, and she is a beaut! Got the forearm markings, and a slight pinkish colour. Can't wait for the others to develop  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey,

well I got 1 which shed recently from an almost all black colour to a beige colour. Used to be pink and purple in places but that colour disappeared  looked so cool aswell!

But wondering what L is it at now? I have no idea, bought it from MF.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Ian (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah, its a shame wqhen the colouring goes. All of MF's at the show were L2, so now would be L3. Altough, I would have thought it would have shed into L4 by now...so, could be an L4...

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 16, 2005)

hi,

so does it sometimes change whether it goes brown at L3 or L4?

(do they change colour at different sheds?)

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Ian (Oct 16, 2005)

from L2 to L3 yeah, they are black at L2 and beige at L3. Otherwise, I dont think there are any dramatic colour changes.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

